# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية >  قانون مكافحة الإرهاب السوداني لسنة 2001

## hazem mohamed

جمهورية السودان - قانون - - لسنة 2001 بشأن قانون مكافحة الإرهاب لسنة 2001م - بتاريخ 1-1-2001

الفصل الأول (أحكام تمهيدية)

المادة 1
يسمى هذا المرسوم المؤقت "قانون مكافحة الإرهاب لسنة 2001م " ويعمل به من تاريخ التوقيع عليه.

المادة 2
في هذا القانون ما لم يقتض السياق معنىً أخر: 
"الإرهاب" يقصد به كل فعل من أفعال العنف أو التهديد به أياً كانت بواعثه أو أغراضه يقع تنفيذاً لمشروع إجرامي فردي أو جماعي ويهدف إلي إلقاء الرعب بين الناس أو ترويعهم بإيذائهم أو تعريض حياتهم أو حريتهم أو أمنهم للخطر أو إلحاق الضرر بالبيئة أو بالأموال العامة أو الخاصة أو بأحد المرافق أو الممتلكات العامة أو الخاصة أو احتلالها أو الاستيلاء عليها أو تعريض أحد الموارد الوطنية أو الاستراتيجية القومية للخطر. 
"الجريمة الإرهابية" يقصد بها أي فعل أو الشروع فيه يرتكب تنفيذاً لقصد إرهابي ويشمل الأفعال والجرائم الإرهابية المنصوص عليها في الاتفاقيات التي وقعت عليها حكومة جمهورية السودان وصودق عليها وفق أحكام الدستور عدا ما تم استثناؤه أو التحفظ عليه. 
"الجريمة السياسية" يقصد بها التعدي على رؤساء الدول والحكام وزوجاتهم أو أصولهم أو فروعهم أو رؤساء الحكومات أو الوزراء أو الأشخاص المتمتعين بحماية دولية بمن فيهم السفراء والدبلوماسيين والتعدي على مقار البعثات الدبلوماسية أو مقار السكن الخاص أو وسائل النقل الخاصة بهم. 
"طائرة" يقصد بها أي آلة في استطاعتها أن تستمد بقاءها في الجو من ردود فعل الهواء غير المنعكسة من سطح الأرض وتشمل كافة المركبات الهوائية مثل المناطيد والبلونات والطائرات الشراعية والطائرات ذات الأجنحة الثابتة أو المتحركة. 
"وسيلة نقل" يقصد بها الطائرات والسفن والعربات وكل وسائل النقل والانتقال والحركة.

المادة 3
يطبق هذا القانون على: 
( أ) كل شخص يتهم بارتكاب جريمة إرهابية أو بالشروع في ارتكابها أو التحريض عليها داخل السودان أو خارجه متى كانت الجريمة ماسة بمصالح السودان أو اقتصاده أو أمنه القومي أو أمنه الاجتماعي . 
(ب) الجرائم الإرهابية التي تقع على أيٍ من وسائل النقل، أو على متنها. 
(ج) كل شخص يرتكب جريمة إرهابية أو يشرع في ارتكابها أو التحريض عليها داخل السودان أو على أيٍ من وسائل النقل السودانية إذا كانت الجريمة ماسة بمصالح أو أمن أي دولة لها علاقات أو مصالح في السودان أو تقع على أي أجنبي داخل السودان أو أقام فيه وفق القانون. 
( د) كل شخص يتهم بارتكاب جريمة إرهابية أو الشروع فيها أو التحريض عليها خارج السودان إذا كان الفعل الإرهابي معاقباً عليه بموجب أحكام هذا القانون أو أي قانون آخر سارٍ في السودان ومعاقباً عليه أيضاً بموجب أحكام القانون في الدولة التي أرتكب فيها ووافقت الدولة التي وقع فيها الفعل على تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون . 
(هـ) الجرائم الإرهابية وفق أحكام الفقرة (د ) حتى ولو لم يترتب على الفعل مساس مصالح السودان أو أمنه القومي إلا إذا تقرر تسليمه وفق أحكام قانون تسليم المجرمين لأي دولة توقع اتفاقاً بالتعاون في مجال الإرهاب يتم التصديق عليه وفق أحكام الدستور

المادة 4
عند تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون لا تعتبر الأفعال الآتية جرائم سياسية حتى لو ارتكبت بدوافع سياسية: 
( أ) القتل العمد والسرقة المصحوبة بالإكراه ضد الأفراد أو السلطات أو وسائل النقل أو المواصلات. 
(ب)أعمال التخريب للممتلكات العامة والمخصصة لخدمة عامة حتى ولو كانت مملوكة لدولة أخرى بالسودان. 
(ج) جرائم تصنيع أو تهريب أو حيازة الأسلحة أو الذخائر أو المتفجرات أو غيرها من المواد التي تعد لارتكاب جرائم إرهابية

الفصل الثاني (الجرائم والأفعال الإرهابية)

المادة 5
كل من يقوم أو يحرض أو يشرع في القيام أو يسهل فعلا أو قولاً أو نشراً بارتكاب فعل تنفيذاً لغرض إرهابي على الدولة أو أمنها الاجتماعي أو رعاياها أو ممتلكاتها أو مرافقها أو منشآتها العامة أو الخاصة بارتكاب جريمة إرهابية أو سياسية يعاقب عند الإدانة بالإعدام أو السجن المؤبد.

المادة 6
كل من يدير أو يحرض أو يشرع أو يشارك في إدارة أو يسهل قولاً أو فعلاً أو نشراً في إدارة شبكة منظمة ومخططة لارتكاب أي جريمة أو جرائم إرهابية سواءً كانت هذه الشبكة تعمل على نطاق السودان أو على النطاق الخارجي أو على نطاق أي ولاية من ولايات السودان أو مدينة أو قرية أو أي مكان محدد تقيم فيه جماعة معتبرة بحيث يشكل فعله خطراً على النفس أو المال أو على الطمأنينة العامة، يعد مرتكباً جريمة إرهابية ويعاقب عند الإدانة بالإعدام أو السجن المؤبد

المادة 7
كل من يقوم أو يحرض أو يشرع في القيام أو يسهل قولاً أو فعلاً أو نشراً باستعمال القوة أو بالتهديد باستعمالها أو القيام بأي شكل آخر من أشكال الإكراه بالاستيلاء على طائرة أو الشروع في الاستيلاء عليها أو ممارسة سيطرته عليها يعد مرتكباً جريمة إرهابية ويعاقب عند الإدانة بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز أربع عشرة سنة أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً

المادة 8
كل من يقوم أو يحرض أو يشرع في القيام أو يسهل قولاً أو فعلاً أو نشراً بارتكاب: 
( أ) فعل من أفعال العنف ضد أي شخص على متن طائرة إذا كان من شأن هذا الفعل أن يعرض سلامة الأشخاص أو الطائرة للخطر، أو 
(ب) فعل تدمير طائرة أو بإحداث تلف فيها يجعلها عاجزة عن الطيران أو يحتمل أن يعرض سلامتها في حالة الطيران للخطر ، أو 
(ج) فعل بوضع أي وسيلة كانت أو التسبب في وضع جهاز أو مادة في الطائرة يحتمل أن تدمر تلك الطائرة أو تحدث فيها تلفاً يجعلها عاجزة عن الطيران أو يحدث تلفاً يحتمل أن يعرض سلامتها في حالة الطيران للخطر، أو 
(د) فعل بتدمير أو إتلاف تسهيلات الملاحة الجوية أو بالتدخل في تشغيلها إذا كان من شأن أيٍ من هذه الأفعال احتمال تعريض سلامة الطائرة للخطر، أو 
(هـ) فعل يعرض سلامة الطائرة أو ركابها أو المشتغلين بها أو حمولتها للخطر وذلك بإبلاغ معلومات يعلم أنها كاذبة يعد مرتكباً جريمة إرهابية ويعاقب عند الإدانة بالإعدام أو السجن المؤبد، ويجب مصادرة الأموال المتعلقة بالجريمة أو المعدات التي استعملت بشأنها.

المادة 9
(1) كل من يقوم أو يحرض أو يشرع في القيام أو يسهل قولاً أو فعلاً أو نشرا بالاستيلاء أو الشروع في الاستيلاء على أي سفينة أو أي وسيلة من وسائل النقل البحري أو النهري مسجلة في السودان أو كانت في المياه الإقليمية للسودان بالقوة أو بالتهديد باستعمال القوة أو بأي شكل آخر من أشكال الإكراه يعد مرتكباً جريمة إرهابية ويعاقب عند الإدانة بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز أربع عشرة سنة أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً. 
(2) كل من يقوم أو يحرض أو يشرع في القيام أو يسهل قولاً أو فعلاً أو نشراً بتعريض وسيلة النقل البحرية أو النهرية أو حمولتها للتدمير أو التلف أو يعرض حياة المشتغلين بها للخطر أو يدلي بمعلومات كاذبة تعرض وسيلة النقل البحرية أو النهرية أو حمولتها أو المشتغلين بها للخطر المادي أو النفسي، يعد مرتكباً لجريمة إرهابية ويعاقب عند الإدانة بالسجن لمدة لا تجاوز أربع عشرة سنة أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

المادة 10
(1) كل من يقوم أو يحرض أو يشرع في القيام أو يسهل قولاً أو فعلاً أو نشراً بالاستيلاء بالقوة على أي وسيلة من وسائل النقل البري سواءً كانت مستعملة لنقل الأشخاص أو البضائع أو يهدد باستعمال القوة أو بأي شكل من أشكال الإكراه يعد مرتكباً جريمة إرهابية ويعاقب عند الإدانة بالسجن لمدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً. 
(2) كل من يقوم أو يحرض أو يشرع في القيام أو يسهل قولاً أو فعلاً أو نشراً بتعريض وسائل النقل البرية أو حمولتها للتدمير أو التلف أو يعرض حياة المشتغلين بها للخطر أو يدلي بمعلومات كاذبة تعرض وسائل النقل البرية أو حمولتها أو المشتغلين بها للخطر المادي أو النفسي، يعد مرتكباً لجريمة إرهابية ويعاقب عند الإدانة بالسجن لمدة لا تجاوز أربع عشرة سنة أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

المادة 11
-(1) كل من يقوم أو يحرض أو يشرع في القيام أو يسهل قولاً أو فعلاً أو نشراً بارتكاب أي فعل من الأفعال الموضحة في المواد 5، 6، 7، 8، 9، 10 ويترتب على فعله حجز غير مشروع لأي شخص أو انتهاك لحريته أو تعريضه لإيذاء بدني أو نفسي، يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد أو السجن لمدة لا تقل عن عشر سنوات أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً 
(2) كل من يقوم أو يحرض أو يشرع في القيام أو يسهل قولاً أو فعلا أو نشراً بارتكاب أي جريمة إرهابية بحجز أي شخص في مكان عام أو خاص حجزاً غير مشروع أو ينتهك حريته أو يلحق الأذى البدني أو النفسي به، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تقل عن خمس سنوات ولا تجاوز أربع عشرة سنة.

المادة 12
كل من يرتكب فعلاً يلحق ضرراً جسيماً بالبيئة ويعرض حياة الناس للخطر، يعد مرتكباً جريمة إرهابية ويعاقب عند الإدانة بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز عشرين سنة والغرامة.

الفصل الثالث (محاكم مكافحة الإرهاب)

المادة 13
1) يشكل رئيس القضاء محكمة أو أكثر تسمى "محكمة مكافحة الإرهاب" بموجب أمر منه. 
(2) يضع رئيس القضاء بالتشاور مع وزير العدل القواعد المتعلقة بإجراءات محاكم مكافحة الإرهاب وكيفية إصدار الأحكام.

المادة 14
يشكل رئيس القضاء محكمة استئناف مكافحة الإرهاب بموجب أمر منه.

المادة 15
(1) تشكل بأمر من وزير العدل نيابة خاصة أو أكثر تسمى "نيابة مكافحة الإرهاب" للتحري وتولي الاتهام أمام محاكم مكافحة الإرهاب. 
(2) يحدد وزير العدل في الأمر المذكور في البند (1) الإجراءات التي تتبع بوساطة نيابة مكافحة الإرهاب في التحري وتولي الاتهام أمام محاكم مكافحة الإرهاب.

المادة 16
يجوز لكل شخص يصد ضده حكم وفق أحكام هذا القانون أن يستأنف لمحكمة استئناف مكافحة الإرهاب.

المادة 17
يجب أن يعرض كل من حكم بالإعدام أو السجن المؤبد الذي تصدره محاكم مكافحة الإرهاب على محكمة استئناف مكافحة الإرهاب وذلك لتأييده، على ألا يتم تنفيذ الحكم بالإعدام إلا بعد موافقة رئيس الجمهورية

الفصل الرابع (أحكام عامة)

المادة 18
(1) بالإضافة لأي عقوبة أخرى توقعها المحكمة المختصة وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون أو أي قانون آخر يصادر كل عقار أو أموال أو معدات أو سلاح أو وسيلة نقل أو غيرها يثبت أنها استخدمت في ارتكاب الجرائم الإرهابية أو الشروع فيها أو تسهيل ارتكابها أو المساعدة في ذلك أو إخفاء مدبريها أو مرتكبيها أو المحرضين عليها أو المتهمين فيها أو تشجيعهم على ارتكابها سواءً بالقول أو الفعل أو النشر أو الامتناع أو الرضا بارتكابها وبعلم صاحب العقار سواءً كان يستخدمه شخصياً أو بوساطة أي من تابعيه أو العاملين معه. 
(2) يجوز للمحكمة بالإضافة إلى أي عقوبة توقعها وفقا لأحكام البند (1) متى ما ثبت لها ضلوع المتهم في الجريمة الإرهابية ارتكاباً أو تحريضا أو شروعا أو مساهمة أو تخطيطاً أو تسهيلا أو مساعدة أو تشجيعاً قولاً أو فعلاً أو نشراً أو إخفاءً لفاعليها، أن تأمر بمصادرة أي أموال أو عقارات أو معدات أو أي أرصدة مالية مملوكة له وحرمانه من أية منفعة أو استغلال أية مصادر أو أموال أخرى سواءً في داخل السودان أو خارجه. 
(3) يخصص ما يتم مصادرته وفقاً لأحكام البند (2) للجهات المختصة بمكافحة الإرهاب أو أي جهة أخرى.

المادة 19
كل أجنبي يدان بارتكاب جريمة إرهابية أو الشروع فيها أو التحريض عليها أو توفير التمويل أو العون الفني لمرتكبها، يجب أن يشمل حكم المحكمة إبعاده أو طرده من البلاد أو تسليمه وفقاً للقانون لأي دولة تتضرر من الجريمة الإرهابية.

المادة 20
(1) يجوز وفقاً لمقتضى الأحوال، إنذار الأجنبي الذي توجد قرائن على دخوله البلاد يقصد ارتكاب أي جريمة إرهابية، بمغادر البلاد خلال فترة محددة لا تتجاوز أسبوعين أو أبعاده فوراً. 
(2) بعد مضي المدة المحددة في الإنذار يجوز إصدار أمر بإنهاء إقامة الأجنبي المذكور، وفي هذه الحالة تتخذ الإجراءات القانونية المطبقة في أحكام القانون.

المادة 21
يجوز لرئيس القضاء بالتشاور مع وزير العدل أن يصدر القواعد اللازمة لتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون.

----------

